
Deep AutoEncoders for Collaborative Filtering - stablemap
https://github.com/NVIDIA/DeepRecommender
======
jeremynixon
According to the nextflix prize leaderborad at
[http://www.netflixprize.com/leaderboard.html](http://www.netflixprize.com/leaderboard.html),
this result wouldn't even be in the top 1000. More than that, due to the
absence of compositional structure in the data I wouldn't expect this approach
to work well. Would love to hear more insights, I'm digging into the paper
now.

All that said, open code for running this on arbitrary data is great to have!
A thanks to Oleksii Kuchaiev.

~~~
lsorber
You're comparing ensemble performance with single model performance. The test
set RMSE the authors are able to achieve with their model is pretty impressive
to me considering it is a single model that doesn't even exploit the time
dimension.

